# Attic Dweller



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

And you thought your attic was safe!
This creepy old guy lives in a cold, dark, damp attic.
Looking for food................

He started life as a mr.magoo doll, and I reshaped his face with paper clay, re did the clothes and added hair.
Let me know what you think.

Attic Dweller pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OMG....now I know what happened to Mr. Magoo!!....Nice work Tyler


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice work. I went through the rest of your pics too, you have a really good set up.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Good work. He looks cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr Magoo turned evil??!?!!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


Actually, he's kind of cute


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice touch up Ty


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Me likey


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice work.

I have one of those Mr. Magoo dolls. I might dress mine up as a dentist and show him pulling the fangs out of some poor vampire that had the misfortune of picking on poor old nearsighted Magoo.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys,
That sounds awesome Don Givens!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Watching Mr. Magoo cartoons will never be the same.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol! nice work!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's fairly creepy, nice job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Road Hog!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like that! Too Cool!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I see you havent slowed down any. You keep going and your mom is going to have to buy a bigger house to store all your props. Nice work


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Haha, thanks Rob! Yeah, took a break for a little bit, and now Im back at it, going crazy!!!! I think we may need a bigger house, because half of last year stuff is in my room, I even have the tree in there!!haha


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Magoo You Did It Again!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice. I like it.


----------

